# PDS bombed at ClubStogie Central



## Pablo

I arrived back yesterday from a long wekend with some customers, and found a couple USPS packages at my doorstep. Not expecting anything dangerous, I opened the first...BOOM!

I've been bombed!

Thanks Lamar for the 04 Tabouda, I always wanted to try one of these.

Thanks Scott M. for the fine assortment of smokes in your bomb as well. Help me out with the two Padrons, those are the only two I don't recognize.


----------



## altbier

Nice hit on a well deserved target!


----------



## opus

Nice hit Lamar and Scott. Enjoy Paul


----------



## CIGma_Chi

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## galaga

:r :r :r :r

Nice hit magillas!


----------



## dayplanner

Nice hits guys!


----------



## Uniputt

Great hits for a great gorilla!
Without a doubt very well-deserved. We're all blessed by your efforts on this site!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hehe.... 

"you aint seen nothin' yet..... B-B-Baby no you aint seen nothin' yet"


----------



## miki

Nice hit for a well deserved guy.


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Congrats Paul, nice hit. WTG guys, great hit for our Fearless Leader


----------



## SeanGAR

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hehe....
> 
> "you aint seen nothin' yet..... B-B-Baby no you aint seen nothin' yet"


BTO ... Canadian talent. One of the bands I've "seen" multiple times and remember nada. Good times ....

http://www.content.loudeye.com/scripts/hurl.exe?clipid=015880701070006900&cid=600111

Oh, and congrats Paul. "Well deserved" is an understatement.


----------



## mels95yj

Congrats on the bombs! Very deserving BOTL! WTG guys.

Mel


----------



## Pablo

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hehe....
> 
> "you aint seen nothin' yet..... B-B-Baby no you aint seen nothin' yet"


Now you guys are scaring me.


----------



## Scott M

pds said:


> I've been bombed!


2 boxes, and he thinks he's been bombed.

I wonder what he'll think by Friday.



> Thanks Scott M. for the fine assortment of smokes in your bomb as well. Help me out with the two Padrons, those are the only two I don't recognize.


IIRC, they're Fumas, the general population stuff, not the Miami specials.

Hope you're mailman's young! Be afraid... be VERY afraid!

Scott"tickeledpink"M

Break out your camera, mate!


----------



## pnoon

Put your head between your legs and kiss your a$$ goodbye.


----------



## poker

very well deserved!!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Congrats PDS!  :r 

Enjoy!

Nice hits guys!



:ms NCRM


----------



## Moglman-cl

Thanks Paul for all you have done! Well deserved. Nice beginning guys.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

Nice Hit folks. Enjoy those pds.

CBF :w


----------



## CAOlover

let the games begin :gn


----------



## Nooner

Congrats, and here is a useful link for ya!


----------



## icehog3

I'm sure that's probably the end of it.  

Enjoy those smokes Paul...thanks for everything you do!!


----------



## croatan

Wow, somebody bombed PDS  hehe  

WTG, guys.


----------



## Ninja Vanish

Hmmm, 2 boxes....that's it? Interesting...hope Minnesota has an Emergency Evacuation Plan because my guess is that they will need to implement it soon... you might want to stock up on food and water Paul. Just a word of advice.


----------



## Pablo

I'm taking names. :r


----------



## 5thDan

Those were just spotter rounds to get the target sighted in. :r Not taking anything away from the bombs. They are just the first salvo.


----------



## Jason Love III

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hehe....
> 
> "you aint seen nothin' yet..... B-B-Baby no you aint seen nothin' yet"


I think that about covers it.... :r Nice hit!!


----------



## Jeff

Well deserved Paul! Congrats.


----------



## bruceolee

icehog3 said:


> I'm sure that's probably the end of it.
> 
> Enjoy those smokes Paul...thanks for everything you do!!


Yeah that's definately the end of it. No need to think otherwise Paul.


----------



## dayplanner

pds said:


> I've been bombed!


 :r :r :r :gn


----------



## Pablo

Tuesday September 13

Mail carrier has no clue. One bomb lands today...she thinks it's a normal day. I try not to look her in the eye as she brings it to the house.

*carbonbased_al Bomb*

I was just commenting about the Tatuaje cigars and the good ratings they get. And what do you know, one arrives in a "carbonbased_al" Bomb! Of course there are other goodies, to many to mention...Thanks!


----------



## Da Klugs

pds said:


> Tuesday September 13
> 
> Mail carrier has no clue. One bomb lands today...she thinks it's a normal day. I try not to look her in the eye as she brings it to the house.
> 
> *carbonbased_al Bomb*
> 
> I was just commenting about the Tatuaje cigars and the good ratings they get. And what do you know, one arrives in a "carbonbased_al" Bomb! Of course there are other goodies, to many to mention...Thanks!


Nice.

_*Bill Murray voice:*_

_"I don't think the heavy stuff is going to some down for for quite some time yet"_

Prophetic acronym?

*H*ad *A* *M*ailbox Lake :r


----------



## Thurm15

PDS, Enjoy the "Calm Before the Storm"!


----------



## Nooner

yep... kinda like those first few drops of rain right before it starts pouring!!!

Don't worry, I'm sure someone sent something to drown your sorrows!


----------



## dagrinch

pds said:


> Now you guys are scaring me.


Be afraid, be very afraid!!!! 

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## dayplanner

pds said:


> Tuesday September 13
> 
> Mail carrier has no clue. One bomb lands today...she thinks it's a normal day. I try not to look her in the eye as she brings it to the house.
> 
> *carbonbased_al Bomb*
> 
> I was just commenting about the Tatuaje cigars and the good ratings they get. And what do you know, one arrives in a "carbonbased_al" Bomb! Of course there are other goodies, to many to mention...Thanks!


You've been Smittybombed! BWAHAhAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Tip of the sword Paul, tip of the sword


----------



## miki

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hehe....
> 
> "you aint seen nothin' yet..... B-B-Baby no you aint seen nothin' yet"


 :r

That poor mail carrier....


----------



## dayplanner

carbonbased_al said:


> You've been Smittybombed! BWAHAhAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> Tip of the sword Paul, tip of the sword


More like _tip of the chainsaw!_


----------



## opus




----------



## pnoon

pds said:


> Tuesday September 13
> 
> Mail carrier has no clue. One bomb lands today...she thinks it's a normal day. I try not to look her in the eye as she brings it to the house.
> 
> *carbonbased_al Bomb*
> 
> I was just commenting about the Tatuaje cigars and the good ratings they get. And what do you know, one arrives in a "carbonbased_al" Bomb! Of course there are other goodies, to many to mention...Thanks!


We want pictures !!!


----------



## Scott M

Well...not really, but it'd be cool.


----------



## Guest

pds said:


> I'm taking names. :r


You had better have plenty of ink and paper for the list.

:bx


----------



## pnoon

SvilleKid said:


> You had better have plenty of ink and paper for the list.
> 
> :bx


Did someone send a box of pens?


----------



## DonWeb

someone bombed minnesota? to celebrate\appreciate PDS.

that is such a great idea...

dammit  we could've coordinated, and sent him one HUGE package.


----------



## Scott M

dumonweb said:


> ....we could've coordinated, and sent him one HUGE package.


Naw... all these babies are being used right now!


----------



## altbier

I bet they send out a different postal truck just to handle todays delivery. Either that or he is going to get a slip in his mailbox he has to go to the post office to pick up some packages! Better have a large truck PDS, and yes, we want pics!


----------



## Jason Love III

altbier said:


> I bet they send out a different postal truck just to handle todays delivery. Either that or he is going to get a slip in his mailbox he has to go to the post office to pick up some packages! Better have a large truck PDS, and yes, we want picks!


LMAO! Yes, today is going to truly RULE. I'd LOVE to see the look on the mailman's face....going..."WTF!!??"


----------



## bruceolee

Scott M said:


> Naw... all these babies are being used right now!


You're assuming one of those could handle the amount of cargo on its way now.


----------



## Lumpold

All of a sudden Tennis Schmennis is starting to seem very small and insignificant.


----------



## Da Klugs

Lumpold said:


> All of a sudden Tennis Schmennis is starting to seem very small and insignificant.


Practice is the road to perfection.


----------



## Navydoc

Lumpold said:


> All of a sudden Tennis Schmennis is starting to seem very small and insignificant.


 :r I think my poor little Humi's would disagree with you. PDS....I really feel for you brother


----------



## Da Klugs

So what time do you think the mail gets delivered up in the cold north?


----------



## Pablo

Thank goodness I was not home when the mail lady arrived. Here is a shot of today's B52 dropped bombing run.

Later this evening I will start opening and taking some shots of the individual bombs....but as you are all aware, this may take awhile!


----------



## Da Klugs

pds said:


> Thank goodness I was not home when the mail lady arrived. Here is a shot of today's B52 dropped bombing run.
> 
> Later this evening I will start opening and taking some shots of the individual bombs....but as you are all aware, this may take awhile!


 :r :r :r


----------



## dayplanner

pds said:


> Thank goodness I was not home when the mail lady arrived. Here is a shot of today's B52 dropped bombing run.
> 
> Later this evening I will start opening and taking some shots of the individual bombs....but as you are all aware, this may take awhile!


Hot damn! Man she must've been pissed!


----------



## Jason Love III

That is freakin' AWESOME! :r :r :r Thanks for the great pic!


----------



## pnoon

jmgcash3 said:


> That is freakin' AWESOME! :r


 :tpd: :tpd:


----------



## rumballs

Wow!
Nice job everyone!


----------



## Guest

Congrats, Paul. Thanks for the pic. I now know for sure that mine & Ninja's made it on time! (recycled cigbid box in left basket). I always worry about my small town post office actually getting mail out when it's suspose to go out.

Bad news appears to be that none of the boxes look big enough to hold a cabinet humidor. Guess you are on your own with storage!!


----------



## PuroBrat

pds said:


> Thank goodness I was not home when the mail lady arrived. Here is a shot of today's B52 dropped bombing run.
> 
> Later this evening I will start opening and taking some shots of the individual bombs....but as you are all aware, this may take awhile!


Is I doing sumpin wong? I doesn't sees no pictures


----------



## dayplanner

pds said:


> Thank goodness I was not home when the mail lady arrived. Here is a shot of today's B52 dropped bombing run.
> 
> Later this evening I will start opening and taking some shots of the individual bombs....but as you are all aware, this may take awhile!


*YES!!!*

I bet tomorrow will be just as big! :r


----------



## Moglman-cl

PuroBrat said:


> Is I doing sumpin wong? I doesn't sees no pictures


Me neither. Your attachment went bye-bye Paul.


----------



## dayplanner

I see the beauties just fine!


----------



## rumballs

Moglman said:


> Me neither. Your attachment went bye-bye Paul.


Are you two still using the ip address instead of www.clubstogie.com ?


----------



## pnoon

Franksmith said:


> I see the beauties just fine!


 :tpd:


----------



## Nooner

Franksmith said:


> *YES!!!*
> 
> I bet tomorrow will be just as big! :r


 :tpd: what he said!!!


----------



## PuroBrat

mmblz said:


> Are you two still using the ip address instead of www.clubstogie.com ?


Yes, because clubstogie.com don't worky 


I placed a smilie here, you will likely see it, but I will see nuttin but blank space


----------



## croatan

Woohoo! That sure is pretty


----------



## PuroBrat

Oh well, I can't see the carnage yet, but it is good to know the bombs be landing.


----------



## Don Fernando

hahahahaha!

i hope your delivery person doesn't go 'postal' on your ass!


----------



## Ron1YY

Franksmith said:


> *YES!!!*
> 
> I bet tomorrow will be just as big! :r


This is not even close to being over. Bet it goes for a week or two!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rumballs

for those who are desperate to see the picture, here it is:
http://70.84.216.14/images/CigarLoad.jpg


----------



## PuroBrat

mmblz said:


> for those who are desperate to see the picture, here it is:
> http://70.84.216.14/images/CigarLoad.jpg


and I get Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /images/CigarLoad.jpg on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.clubstogie.com Port 80


----------



## Moglman-cl

PuroBrat said:


> and I get Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /images/CigarLoad.jpg on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
> Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.clubstogie.com Port 80


Close your browser, open a new one and hit http://www.clubstogie.com/vb. I did this and see everything fine now.


----------



## rumballs

PuroBrat said:


> and I get Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /images/CigarLoad.jpg on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
> Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.clubstogie.com Port 80


oh... that's because the pictures are only set up to work if they are linked from the site itself, not the outside world.
so it must look like you're from the outside world since you are using the ip address. i see the same error if i copy/paste the link instead of clicking it.

Sorry! Just picture two of those plastic USPS mail sorting bins, both full of boxes.


----------



## Pablo

Sorry about that guys. I'll post a annoucement that everyone can and should go back to using the normal address for ClubStogie.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/index.php


----------



## dayplanner

pds said:


> Sorry about that guys. I'll post a annoucement that everyone can and should go back to using the normal address for ClubStogie.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/index.php


I hope you typed this with a lit cigar in your hand.... you got some smoking to do!


----------



## PuroBrat

pds said:


> Thank goodness I was not home when the mail lady arrived. Here is a shot of today's B52 dropped bombing run.
> 
> Later this evening I will start opening and taking some shots of the individual bombs....but as you are all aware, this may take awhile!


OK, thanks again Paul, I am back on with graphics. Ain't that a purdy sight, I think I even recognize one of those brown boxes


----------



## DonWeb

:r :r 

i wonder if the usps is gonna run out of plastic carrier bins?


----------



## Navydoc

pds said:


> Thank goodness I was not home when the mail lady arrived. Here is a shot of today's B52 dropped bombing run.
> 
> Later this evening I will start opening and taking some shots of the individual bombs....but as you are all aware, this may take awhile!


Goodness....flashbacks....PTSD kicking in..where are my meds? Enjoy Paul!


----------



## 5thDan

Franksmith said:


> I see the beauties just fine!


 :tpd:

Looks like your going to be busy for a few days there Paul. Happy Herfing :r


----------



## bruceolee

pds said:


> Thank goodness I was not home when the mail lady arrived. Here is a shot of today's B52 dropped bombing run.
> 
> Later this evening I will start opening and taking some shots of the individual bombs....but as you are all aware, this may take awhile!


Just don't try to smoke too much.  Enjoy them Paul, you deserve it bro.

and yes I gave to the red cross. Been giving through online donations and every time I go to the store. So, no worries there.


----------



## PuroBrat

Come on Paul, get to opening man, It's Christmas in September dude. Besides, you don't want to let em pile up, I suspect tomorrows might take another tub or two to get em all in there. :w


----------



## pnoon

PuroBrat said:


> you don't want to let em pile up, I suspect tomorrows might take another tub or two to get em all in there. :w


Excellent point !
:tpd:


----------



## Danimal

that picture is nucking futs


----------



## catfishm2

I can't think of a more deserving BOTL. Enjoy Paul!


----------



## Xmodius

pds said:


> Sorry about that guys. I'll post a annoucement that everyone can and should go back to using the normal address for ClubStogie.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/index.php


How did you get all of my cigars? I think those were all for me. Are you paying off the postal workers?


----------



## Hunter

Congratz Paul and thanks for everything! :w


----------



## Pablo

Day One Bombing Casualties

I have attached a picture of the Day One Bombing Results. Thanks to each and every one of you. My wife was laughing all night as I opened the boxes, and labeled who everything was from!

All names in the picture, please accept a big hearty thank you from this humbled gorilla.


----------



## pnoon

*WOW !*


----------



## galaga

pds said:


> Day One Bombing Casualties
> 
> I have attached a picture of the Day One Bombing Results. Thanks to each and every one of you.  My wife was laughing all night as I opened the boxes, and labeled who everything was from!
> 
> All names in the picture, please accept a big hearty thank you from this humbled gorilla.


Don't you just love it when the wife keeps laughing at you! She's gonna have a good week 'cause we're cleaning out the humidors.... Enjoy, Boss. WTG Franksmith and all the magillas.


----------



## rumballs

Nice!
Apparently it now takes USPS Priority mail THREE days to get from Chicago to MN. That's pathetic.


----------



## Da Klugs

Should be about mail time!!! :tg


----------



## Secret Santa

Secret Santa here.

Just got back from my vacation . . . nice trip to the islands. Had a wonderful time in St. Bart.* Lots of good French wine and the selection of Habanos wasn't too bad. And those Frenchies, even when topless, they are still VERY NICE!  

So Paul, got a small Cohiba mini-missile here that just launched. Should be at your place by Saturday, or Monday at the latest. :w 

Enjoy.


*Flew back to the North Pole over Cuba. That Castro fellow is getting coal from me again this year. :tg


----------



## Secret Santa

Hey, how come Santa's got such a negative RG (-20 as of this post).

What's wrong with you people?! :c


----------



## Don Fernando

you wouldn't happen to be a liberal BoSOx fan would you?


----------



## Scott M

Secret Santa said:


> Hey, how come Santa's got such a negative RG (-20 as of this post).
> 
> What's wrong with you people?! :c


I'm still PO'd about that whole pony business. 41 friggin' years, all I ask for is a stinkin' pony. DO I GET ONE...NOPE.

NADA.
ZIP. 
ZERO.

Is it really so difficult?


----------



## horrorview

He's still got one more comin'! LOL! I haven't had a car all week, so I haven't been able to get to the post office :c


----------



## ky toker

pds said:


> Day One Bombing Casualties
> 
> I have attached a picture of the Day One Bombing Results. Thanks to each and every one of you. My wife was laughing all night as I opened the boxes, and labeled who everything was from!
> 
> All names in the picture, please accept a big hearty thank you from this humbled gorilla.


Those are some drop-jaw photos man. I guess someone should have mailed a cooler to you, too. There are some nice smokes in there.

I just wish I had a pic of your mail lady carrying all that to your house.

Ken


----------



## NCRadioMan

Da Klugs said:


> Should be about mail time!!! :tg


Oh, the humanity! 

:ms NCRM


----------



## galaga

Secret Santa said:


> Hey, how come Santa's got such a negative RG (-20 as of this post).
> 
> What's wrong with you people?! :c


There was a guy pissed about a bike too, if I remember correctly. Kids will get grumpy, won't they.


----------



## Thurm15

Oh man, the Postman is holding back on you Paul!!! They Must be spreading out your mail. Afraid to give you more than 2 of them USPS Totes? LOL


----------



## Pablo

Secret Santa said:


> Hey, how come Santa's got such a negative RG (-20 as of this post).
> 
> What's wrong with you people?! :c


Let me see if I can help with that Santa...


----------



## Pablo

Day Two - Thank Goodness only one container of boxes. Luckily I was pulling out of the driveway to go to a meeting when she showed up. I avoided eye contact...again. In the quick glimpse I did take, I think she was sharpening her tooth. I may be in trouble.

Thanks again to every one of you guys. Your not only making my day, your without a doubt making my wives. She made some comment today about helping the mail lady take me out.


----------



## Pablo

Picture posted up above. Hooahh!


----------



## jgros001

Awesome, just awesome! Way to go LLGs - haven't been here long but this is quite impressive to see.


----------



## kvm

I'll bet you never saw this in your future when you said to yourself " I think I'll create a forum to provide a home for stogie smoking homeless gorillas"

Now you have a good story to tell your grandchildren someday.

About the crash of 05 and the ensuing bombing run


----------



## bruceolee

kvm said:


> Now you have a good story to tell your grandchildren someday.
> 
> About the crash of 05 and the ensuing bombing run


Gotta love it. Sometimes the worst situations bring out the best in people.


----------



## dayplanner

From the looks of it so far Paul.... I wouldn't poke your head out of the hole just yet


----------



## DonWeb

pds said:


> Day Two ...In the quick glimpse I did take, I think she was sharpening her tooth. I may be in trouble.


your mail lady only has one tooth??

grab your humi(s)... an get out of there NOW.

call your wife with your new address... she'll catch up


----------



## justinphilly-cl

Franksmith said:


> From the looks of it so far Paul.... I wouldn't poke your head out of the hole just yet


 :tpd: i think the road back to normal mail is still awhile way


----------



## LastClick

There's more to come so brace yourself....ALso you may want to consider buying your mail lady something nice along with an apology card!!


----------



## SeanGAR

LastClick said:


> There's more to come so brace yourself....ALso you may want to consider buying your mail lady something nice along with an apology card!!


Yeah, it ain't over till its over....


----------



## justinphilly-cl

LastClick said:


> There's more to come so brace yourself....ALso you may want to consider buying your mail lady something nice along with an apology card!!


or another tooth


----------



## LT Rich

Very impressive.. Nice campaign gents, well done!

LT


----------



## Pablo

Two packages today...look slike the shelling is slowing down. I have been waving the whiteflag for days now. Mail lady has mounted some sort of device on her hood, almost looks like a missile launcher.

Slowly going through the humidors making space. All I can say is:

*WOW*


----------



## justinphilly-cl

just checked, and i can GUARANTEE that you have AT LEAST one box still coming.. hint, hint, hint.. Not sure how i know of this, but i just do!


----------



## Pablo

Todays bombing came courtesy of Gordan in NM, and Rich in Sand Diego. Thanks guys!

Gordon - wow, perfect, thank you.

Rich - I am now officially a Padres fan in the NL. Just played Torrey few months ago, perfect timing! For some reason my wife does not believe the "His Lordship" coffee mug. She said a black Sharpie could quickly correct it for who runs our house!


----------



## Pablo

justinphilly said:


> just checked, and i can GUARANTEE that you have AT LEAST one box still coming.. hint, hint, hint.. Not sure how i know of this, but i just do!


I'll be watching Justin. You may also want to send Donovan some Ben-Gay for his chest.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

lol, maybe once your mail carrier gets done with her bottle of Ben-Gay, she can send it to me for Mcnabb.. Like she is going to have any left after this week!


----------



## galaga

pds said:


> Todays bombing came courtesy of Gordan in NM, and Rich in Sand Diego. Thanks guys!
> 
> Gordon - wow, perfect, thank you.
> 
> Rich - I am now officially a Padres fan in the NL. Just played Torrey few months ago, perfect timing! For some reason my wife does not believe the "His Lordship" coffee mug. She said a black Sharpie could quickly correct it for who runs our house!


If you ever play Torrey again and don't tell me, Imagonna KYA, I could have walked across the street and joined you at the nineteenth. North or South and wadya shoot


----------



## dagrinch

Grinch bomb was slow in getting off the ground, but should hit ground zero next week.

Also, there's another one of you fellow gorillas that I haven't forgotten about. Yours is coming soon. Waiting on a particular box to arrive.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## floydp

Tick Tick


----------



## Pablo

galaga said:


> If you ever play Torrey again and don't tell me, Imagonna KYA, I could have walked across the street and joined you at the nineteenth. North or South and wadya shoot


South, 83. That's one freaking long course. Played it from 7000 and change. I was physically and mentally exhausted afterward. 83 was pretty darn good for me... I used to be a 6 handicap, but once we had the twins I have gradually gotten worse...just don't play enough anymore.


----------



## Xmodius

Paul,

Has the smoke cleared yet?

You officially had your clock cleaned. Are you ok?:r 

Congratulations, and thanks for the ongoing hard work.

Thank you for keeping this small sane portion of our world functioning and together.

X


----------



## icehog3

Xmodius said:


> Paul,
> 
> Has the smoke cleared yet?
> 
> You officially had your clock cleaned. Are you ok?:r
> 
> Congratulations, and thanks for the ongoing hard work.
> 
> Thank you for keeping this small sane portion of our world functioning and together.
> 
> X


I wouldn't close that coolidor and cabinet just yet Paul, I think LOTs of monkeys were a day or two behind schedule...good for you, bad for the toothless mail lady....


----------



## altbier

I just wanted to say thanks to "FrankSmith" aka Ron for putting this beauty together.

Trilby and I had fun participating and watching.

Cheers!


----------



## bruceolee

altbier said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to "FrankSmith" aka Ron for putting this beauty together.
> 
> Trilby and I had fun participating and watching.
> 
> Cheers!


 :tpd: He's a great BOTL and just a flat out great guy.


----------



## croatan

altbier said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to "FrankSmith" aka Ron for putting this beauty together.
> 
> Trilby and I had fun participating and watching.
> 
> Cheers!


 Rod's a pretty good guy, too


----------



## opus

Indeed Rod is one of the great BOTL! Always glad to see that smiin face.


----------



## galaga

pds said:


> South, 83. That's one freaking long course. Played it from 7000 and change. I was physically and mentally exhausted afterward. 83 was pretty darn good for me... I used to be a 6 handicap, but once we had the twins I have gradually gotten worse...just don't play enough anymore.


Before my buddy had his daughter, in the summer, we used to get together once a week and play twilight there. Great course, and an 83 is lights out shooting. Saw some of the best of the PGA tour make some pretty ugly putts there too. The break is always towards the ocean goes the saying, but in reality, the break goes toward the nearest canyon. And there aren't many prettier holes than number 3 South unless it's number 6 North, and #6 is usually one of the holes with the highest scoring average on tour; they only play it once a year and its a huge elevation drop. Anything better than bogie golf on either of those courses, is great.


----------



## floydp

Finally got the missle to launch. Little trouble at mission control.. We have lift off!!

Seems we lost count a few times counting down from 10, CRS trouble.


----------



## Uniputt

So I say that we take up a collection for that new 150-quart cooler and some beads.......you don't really have room in your humidor for all these missles, do you PDS?  

Anyone who is still on the fence about partiipating in this monumental campaign may want to opt for a few less cigars, and send a cooler!!


----------



## Pablo

Uniputt said:


> So I say that we take up a collection for that new 150-quart cooler and some beads.......you don't really have room in your humidor for all these missles, do you PDS?
> 
> Anyone who is still on the fence about partiipating in this monumental campaign may want to opt for a few less cigars, and send a cooler!!


Actually I should be able to squeeze them in. Let's just say I am "humidor healthy".


----------



## justinphilly-cl

this is fun


----------



## Pablo

*DAY 4 Bombing Campaign*

After what seemed like a day off, the campaign kicked up again on day 4. Actually had to speak with the mail lady as she brought the carton of boxes today. Impressed at her attitude. I asked her if she was getting sick of coming up to the house, and she answered with a smile "It's my job, the postage is paid, and it's good for business." Very nice lady.

While the offensive seems to go on, I long ago waived the white flag and gave in to the generopsity that is the CS community. Thanks again one and all.

Here is a shot of today's shrapnel fragments.

D. Generate, don't worry if your coffee looks like it has already been through the ringer. I dry packed what I won't get to for a couple weeks, and have already sampled the Truckee Express in the Espresso Maker. Mmm, Mmm good!


----------



## Pablo

altbier said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to "FrankSmith" aka Ron for putting this beauty together.


Franksmith you say....


----------



## Moglman-cl

Once again, thanks to Paul for his superhuman efforts for CS, and thanks to Rod for his mad organizational skillssss.


----------



## dayplanner

I may have sent out a few (  ) PM's.... but in reality this pass wasn't really my doing. Paul is the one that created the place and keeps the jungle running in good times and bad. A lot of the people that replied to the PM's mentioned that they were already thinking of bombing him anyway.

This was a _Jungle thing_ that came together in the finest of BOTL & SOTL moments and style.

Three cheers for Paul and the Jungle, let's all smoke a nice one!


----------



## altbier

pds said:


> Franksmith you say....


But I called him Ron not Rod, so my skill with remembering names shines through.

Don't be so modest Rod, you did a great job with this.

Paul, thanks for a great forum. You deserve all the praise you are getting and them some.

Cheers!


----------



## Scott M

I'll ROD plead ROD  the ROD  5th on this one.

ROD 
ROD 
WAYTO GO 
ROD 

I really can't say who told me about this.

Scott"lemming"M


----------



## icehog3

Did somebody say ROD?


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Yeah, they sure did!! Congrats Paul, you deserve what you got and then some!! Thank you for all the hard work you put into this place so many of us call home!


----------



## CIGma_Chi

*R*eally *O*ughta *D*ivulge the name but I can't say for sure.


----------



## mels95yj

icehog3 said:


> Did somebody say ROD?


Who said ROD? I didn't say ROD. I think I've seen somebody say ROD. Wait...who's ROD? Oh yeah...Franksmith's ROD. 

Mel


----------



## DonWeb

*rod* is good people, no doubt, but a plan of this magnitude
*concieved* by him?...i can neither confirm nor deny
*the* veracity of that argument. of course while the
*whole* effort was\is worthwhile. the important 
*thing* is while someone coordinated the effort:

we all wanted to show the love...


----------



## D. Generate

pds said:


> D. Generate, don't worry if your coffee looks like it has already been through the ringer. I dry packed what I won't get to for a couple weeks, and have already sampled the Truckee Express in the Espresso Maker. Mmm, Mmm good!


They don't look bad to me. You haven't seen my beans shrink wrapped until you've seen me in a speedo.

Glad you liked the coffee!


----------



## dayplanner

D. Generate said:


> You haven't seen my beans shrink wrapped until you've seen me in a speedo.


OK.... that did it

u


----------



## Scott M

D. Generate said:


> You haven't seen my beans shrink wrapped until you've seen me in a speedo.


OVER THE LINE!
OVER THE LINE!

Dude.... there are women and children that read these threads. No need to frighten them.


----------



## opus

I am deeply offended by the visual mental image from your message. :r


----------



## pnoon

D. Generate said:


> They don't look bad to me. You haven't seen my beans shrink wrapped until you've seen me in a speedo.


u
That's just WRONG ! :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl

D. Generate said:


> They don't look bad to me. You haven't seen my beans shrink wrapped until you've seen me in a speedo.


 u , thanks...now i have to eat breakfast AGAIN!!


----------



## Pablo

Monday provided two final volleys of artillery...thanks Seangar and Chris Dunn (Sorry Chris, but I'm not sure what your user name is...I feel kinda dumb about that!)

Tuesday was an artillery free day, and I am hoping a peace accord has been reached. The humi's are busting guys! Thanks again!


----------



## dagrinch

pds said:


> Monday provided two final volleys of artillery...thanks Seangar and Chris Dunn (Sorry Chris, but I'm not sure what your user name is...I feel kinda dumb about that!)
> 
> Tuesday was an artillery free day, and I am hoping a peace accord has been reached. The humi's are busting guys! Thanks again!


Should have had "Dagrinch" in parentheses on the return addy. Now you know!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------

